# What are you buying/have bought Black Friday?



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Moi,? Not buying anything. Skint, horns withdrawn.

What are you buying... have you bought?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> Moi,? Not buying anything. Skint, horns withdrawn.
> 
> What are you buying... have you bought?


I am so ignorant, what is Black Friday? Whats it all about AlfiViv?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

The day after Thanksgiving in USA. Presumably the day everyone stays home to recover resulting in a dearth of shoppers, which the US economy has bigged up as a day on which you just HAVE to go to the shops because the bargains are HUGE. An idea very quickly adopted by lesser economies in the Western World with a similar penchant for making a quick buck or several quick bucks.

Sometimes genuine bargains are available, but more often, unwanted, outdated, unreliable tat purporting to be the hottest deal of the year. Go figure!


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

JanHank said:


> I am so ignorant, what is Black Friday? Whats it all about AlfiViv?


It is another fad from the USA that has come over here.

The last Friday of November when shops and companies try to get rid of all the tat that they can't sell normally and so offer it at big discounts to get the gulible to fight over it, even though they don't actually want or need it. :grin2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Okay they've got Weetbix at 35% off... nah, don't like Weetbix!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not for me

I haven't got the energy

And I can't remember what I want or need anyway 

ok I've just remembered 

I need a lettuce 

Sandra:wink2::grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> Okay they've got Weetbix at 35% off... nah, don't like Weetbix!


I like Weetabix, but we´re having porridge for breakfast these days, love porridge me. 
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well tomorrow is Friday

And regardless of what I cook I always do a large salad, boiled eggs , olives , feta cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, cucumber, peppers ect

Albert bakes a loaf

And it all is demolished

Then they start on the meal 

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As the saying goes Aldra,rather feed you lot for a week than a Fortnight.:wink2::wink2: But that salad sounds delicious.

cabby


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Does she have to keep tempting us????


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Luckily I was out for an office lunch today - pizza (various) and "the works" salad - lettuce, baby toms, cucumber, feta, avo. For supper 2 slices ham on French toast with honey, plus some Lindt hazelnut choc, and a coffee with a relaxing tot of whisky. For morning tea at my quilt school we had bran "muffins" with luscious Saudi dates (Durban flying cockroaches) and almonds, made by moi!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Jan bought a 'spare' Tassimo for £29 today at Currys.


tony


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I bought 36 silver cable ties (15 inch) for £3.99 on Amazon. Could save the wheel trims. Don't think it was a Black Friday mark down though !

Davy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds perfect Viv

Haven't tried ham with honey

Although I drink coffee sweetened with honey, I never touch sugar

I have a jar of lavender honey bought in Croatia, £8 but having tasted it I wonder if they add the lavender after, it's very strong 

We have just brought in the tomatoes that are still green

Some are slowly turning red

Then they are so sharp and so good 

But I think green tomatoes chutney might be called for

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GEMMY said:


> Jan bought a 'spare' Tassimo for £29 today at Currys.
> 
> tony


As I haven´t seen your working Tassimo Tony I don´ know if it was worth it.
Jan


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Is it only me that feels anxious that I might be missing out on a bargain? I am sure I will get to Blue Saturday and realise I have missed buying that thing that I really needed but forgot I needed 


Did get a new Dyson (old one burnt out  ) the other day at a big discount so I may have taken part in "early" Black Friday?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Surgu, black & white pack of eight £5:49 at Amazon :-D

Terry


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

We bought one of those Dyson cordless vacuum cleaners a couple of weeks ago, great bit of kit. We paid £219.00 for it and now Currys have it in their "Black Friday" sale at £345.00. :surprise: The good lady Bill has just gone into work, Downtown Grantham, and is getting a tv to go in the kitchen. With their "Black Friday" sale price plus her staff discount it makes it worthwhile for us.

Nick.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Lemmings springs to mind. Or are they called something else in American speak.?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think its a con. I had a look online at Currys and Tescos stuff after midnight last night. Everyone must have had the same idea as it took ten minutes to load a page. There were a few "Black Tagged" TV's and other items but nothing I would describe as a bargain.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Been having a problem with my router for the last week, intermittent dropping wired and WiFi connection, came to a head yesterday.
A local accident at 05:30 shut the main road until 10:00, Karen left for work at 8:00 and returned at 9:00, the whole town was gridlocked and she had only managed to get 1/2 a mile so decided she would work from home.

I spent most of the day messing about with her laptops (she has 3) rebooting the cable hub and the adsl hub to keep her online as she had a lot of work to complete, I put it down to the router side of the hub and Wifi playing up.
On Line last night I found a suitable stand alone router at PC World (a place I would not normally use) reduced from £149.99 to £99.99 and for an extra £3.99 had it delivered this morning so that was my contribution to Black Friday so now to get it working.

Similar to Captain Oats "I am just going offline and may be some time"


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Matchlock said:


> Been having a problem with my router for the last week, intermittent dropping wired and WiFi connection, came to a head yesterday.
> A local accident at 05:30 shut the main road until 10:00, Karen left for work at 8:00 and returned at 9:00, the whole town was gridlocked and she had only managed to get 1/2 a mile so decided she would work from home.
> 
> I spent most of the day messing about with her laptops (she has 3) rebooting the cable hub and the adsl hub to keep her online as she had a lot of work to complete, I put it down to the router side of the hub and Wifi playing up.
> ...


What broadband Co. are you with? Why wouldn't they replace it foc,?

tony


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> What broadband Co. are you with? Why wouldn't they replace it foc,?
> 
> tony


I have cable via Virgin and ADSL with BT, I use the Virgin Superhub as a router but they have a reputation for their shortfall so will just change it to modem mode.
My desk is cluttered enough but I have bitten the bullet and bought an Asus RT-AC68U router which will give me a lot more connections via cabled and Wifi.
I have 3 desktop pc's, 4 laptops, 1 NAS, 2 smart TV's, 2 smartphones, 1 tablet, 1 printer and 3 IP camera's all wanting a slice of the cake but obviously not all at the same time but the loading can get quite high.
I think this new router should solve my problems.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Curiously my connection had been dropping out over several days last week. We have been with Plusnet since 2009 so having done the basic checks I suspected the router.

Phoned Plusnet and without having to make a case they sent a new router first class. Great service and it did sort the issue.

Davy


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Back online fully now with the new router and it has made a difference, web browsing is quicker and transferring files internally is faster.
Just goes to show that the bog standard routers from your ISP leave a lot to be desired, mind you my youngest son has come back home tonight after spending two months in Southampton with his brother so that should test it to it's limit.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Think we have agreed to purchase a new motorhome, meeting at dealers Monday to finalise and pay deposit. Xmas present to ourselves. It will be the biggest purchase of our lives &#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881;


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Congratulations Stewart J. We did something similar just about this time last year. Also the biggest purchase of our lives, (house excepted).

It was the first new vehicle we had ever owned. I had retired, we downsized so had some money. Our 10 year old Motorhome was fine but we thought there was no point in banking all of the money at the current interest rates, so bought new.

Best thing I have done, although the wife reckons marrying her was my best decision!!

I wish you many happy and safe travels, any idea of delivery date, and what did you order?

Davy


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Yo Dave it will be our third new van first 2 being Autotrails. Presently we have a Mohawk great van now it's finally sorted I will be sad to see it go but swimbo is concerned about me hitting 70 in a couple of years so we compromised me insisting if down sizing it would be an A class to maximise interior space. Provided dealer meets our requirements which he has promised during phone discussions we take delivery of a Hymer B588 DL early January. It hopefully will be our last van and last for years. &#55358;&#56593;&#55358;&#56593;&#55358;&#56593;


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I am 62, hence the retirement and downsize. Similar thinking to yours in that we expect this van to do us for our active years as motorhomers. Interestingly we ended up with a Hymer A class. B598PL we wanted an island bed and a shower with room to move comfortably. 

We have used it during the winter and our most recent short trip was in Donegal last week in constant rain/sleet and very cold. Very snug compared to our last van, an Autosleeper. We stopped overnight at Donaghey's who we bought ours from and I had a wander round their current stock so actually was in a B588DL. Nice van I am sure you will enjoy it.

We also collected ours in January of this year so the number plate is 2016 although the model is 2015.

Davy


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

I bought 2 pints of milk and a large loaf


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

We got the Weetbix R90 (£5) for 1,8kg total weight. Luckily it has a long 'eat by' date. I'm an oats porridge gal myself. But HWNGBO will dispose of it in the end.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I hate weetabix, Viv ,it goes all soggy with the milk , oatabix even more so 

Mind you I'm not a cereal fan 

But Black Friday passed me by

I'm still stripping all the things I no longer need or want and giving them to charity

The loft room is yet to be tackled

It's full of things stored because we no longer use them, rugs, ornaments , pictures etc

Now just how stupid is that ?

When someone somewhere will love them and maybe need them 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Too true Sandra, been doing a bit of purging myself, starting with my wardrobe. Camel...eye... needle... spring to mind.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> As I haven´t seen your working Tassimo Tony I don´ know if it was worth it.
> Jan


I'm sure Tony's tassimo works well >

Well as well as can be expected:grin2::wink2:

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I wonder if his original tassimo was faulty??? Shame!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Too true Sandra, been doing a bit of purging myself, starting with my wardrobe. Camel...eye... needle... spring to mind.


Done mine Viv

Embarrassingly many clothes that still had the price tag on , I'd never worn or as far as I remember not even tried on

The truth is I need a much reduced wardrobe now, I don't work , mostly wear casual wear, need a massive amount of fleece pyjamas for cleaning and slipping into after my evening bath

Im all for comfort now

That's why Alberts got so cuddly:grin2::grin2:

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

He likes your cuddly pyjamas ??? Not his size though.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

HermanHymer said:


> I wonder if his original tassimo was faulty??? Shame!


The one in the MoHo and the one in the home are fine, But at £29 she couldn't resist buying a spare 'just in case' :wink2:

She's a coffee addict y'no :smile2:

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

How disappointing gemmy

My mind was in overtime 

I thought it was your tassimo ...........

Ignore me:wink2::grin2:

Sandra:kiss:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

aldra said:


> How disappointing gemmy
> 
> My mind was in overtime
> 
> ...


You ought to know, I never rise to smut on a family thread 0

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

As long as you rise gemmy my love
:kiss:

Sandra

I'm behaving now00


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Not Black Friday, but Cyber Monday..........................lashed out on a new tv for the home, an extra £100 discount :smile2:


tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

When we were youngish with six kids

We struggled to buy things beyond kids shoes, clothes , lunches and daily food

The TV was so special, Christmas was £100 pound per child for presents and I paid for it via a catalogue throughout the year

I dreamt of days when I could afford whatever I liked 

And those days arrived 

And I found I no longer want anything anyway 

And the things I buy don't have the same meaning as they did once upon a time 

So I hardly buy them 

Sandra


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Ordered a new pair of Rohan winter bags. Probably the best insulated outdoor trousers available. reduced by £20 to £68 so good value. The craghopper versions are on at £20 (half price) but having a selection of both, the Rohan's are the dogs do das.

Also splashed out (accidental pun) on a set of spare ink cartridges for the printer another proper bargain, although I buy non originals.

Davy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrs GMJ had a hospital appt on Black Friday so when we stopped for a coffee at a Costa I bought a flapjack...a fruit one too!

I know, I know...

It'll be the poorhouse for me when I retire at this profligate rate!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Such wanton indulgence Graham

Self discipline lad, self discipline 

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

TeamRienza said:


> Ordered a new pair of Rohan winter bags. Probably the best insulated outdoor trousers available. reduced by £20 to £68 so good value. The craghopper versions are on at £20 (half price) but having a selection of both, the Rohan's are the dogs do das.
> 
> Also splashed out (accidental pun) on a set of spare ink cartridges for the printer another proper bargain, although I buy non originals.
> 
> Davy


 Are the Rohan bags completely waterproof? I have their waterproof trousers which are wonderful but wondered about the bags.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

New Dyson for me. Old one burnt out. 
I was telling a friend and she informed me that you are not supposed to vacuum up dust with them!!!
Anyone know if that is so? What ever are they for then? We were talking about the mess of wood burners too so whether she meant wood ash I don't know.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Check Aldi 

They seem to be selling dysons at reduced cost 

You need to wash out the filters regularly ifyou hoover up wood ash

Sweep it first then Hoover the remains

It's what I do but could be pointless 

Sandra


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi pats,

No, Rohan bags are not waterproof, rain resistant I would say. They are similar to the cargo pants that you see In Regatta outlets or Craghopper kiwi cargo pants but a very good quality and long lasting pair of trousers.

Around sept each year I move from ordinary cargo pants to insulated versions ( fleece lined). I have about four pairs of the craghopper sand two Rohan's. These are usually peeled off me around April.

Proper waterproof trousers, in my experience as a retired outdoor instructor are only waterproof for a while, and even when reproofed continue to deteriorate in water shedding ability. Usually at the knees and crotch! I have used Berghaus deluge and Mountain equipment Salopettes and find them to be reasonable especially with the full leg zips. I have a new pair of Paramo cascada over trousers but I am keeping those for good and Sundays!


Davy


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Davy. We wear our waterproof trousers regularly for dog walking twice a day. Yes we did have to discard the last pair but the latest ones have been on the go for at least three years. So comfortable! No plastic feel to them at all. Bought the last pair on ebay but I think they were wrongly labelled as a size 8. More like an 18! I just wear a belt and let them fold over my boots


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Too late Sandra. I did get it with a good reduction though. So much more suction than the old Dyson! It is lifting the kitchen carpet up and making pushing it quite hard work. I will heed your advice on the ash. In fact I have just taken delivery of a Pifco Hot Ash Vacuum Cleaner. We use our wood burner all winter so it will get plenty of use.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> You ought to know, I never rise to smut on a family thread 0
> 
> tony


That's not smut.. it's subtle, humorous (to some), tongue in cheek innuendo, not at all harmful to consenting adults and after all this isn't a family forum - it's for motorhomers. Know any under-age motorhomers? :wink2::kiss:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Quite right Viv
After all innuendo 

Is all we've got left

For no fault of our own 

But We remember 

Sandra :grin2:


----------

